# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  Ищу ведущую на 24 апреля в районe Stuttgart-Böblingen

## larka

И снова запрос о ведущей/ем, который(ая) проведёт русско-хорватскую свадьбу полностью на немецком языке. Музыканты НЕ нужны! :smile: ВСе вопросы пожалуйста в личку, ну а у кого есть мои координаты, то начиная со среды можно мне позвонить. Ищу именно в том регионе, с тем, чтобы не тащить наших ведущих в дальние края..

----------

